# Kent Rollin's Develied Eggs



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 10, 2020)

I watch all Kents video's.  He has some interesting takes on Deviled Eggs.  I gonna try the deviled ham ones.  Anybody have a recipe for his  Green Chile Chipotle Relish?



*Deviled Eggs and Ham *

*Ingredients*

6 large  eggs
1 2.25 oz can Deviled Ham
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 tablespoons sweet relish
3 to 4 teaspoons Dijon mustard
Salt and pepper to taste
Smoked paprika  for sprinkling
Chopped green onion  for topping
*Instructions*

Fill a medium saucepan halfway with water and bring to a boil. Carefully add the eggs and boil for at least 10 minutes. Remove the eggs and place in ice water to cool.
Gently crack and peel off the shell.  Cut the eggs in half lengthwise.
Mix in the mayonnaise, mustard, relish, salt and pepper to taste. Sample the mixture and adjust any ingredients to taste, if desired.
Spoon or pipe the yolk mixture into the eggs whites. Cover and refrigerate for about 30 minutes or until chilled.
Sprinkle with smoked paprika and green onions before serving.
*Spicy Deviled Eggs*

*Ingredients*

6 large  eggs
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 tablespoons honey dijon mustard
2 tablespoons Green Chile Chipotle Relish see substitute
1 ½ teaspoons minced garlic
2-3 teaspoons Red River Ranch Mesquite seasoning see substitute
*Instructions*

Fill a medium saucepan halfway with water and bring to a boil. Carefully add the eggs and boil for at least 10 minutes. Remove the eggs and place in ice water to cool.
Gently crack and peel off the shell.  Cut the eggs in half lengthwise.
Spoon the yolks into a small mixing bowl and mash with a fork until smooth. Mix in the mayonnaise, mustard, relish and minced garlic. Season with the Mesquite seasoning. Sample the mixture and adjust any ingredients to taste, if desired.
Spoon or pipe the yolk mixture into the eggs whites. Cover and refrigerate for about 30 minutes or until chilled.
*Recipe Notes*
Green Chile Chipotle Relish availalbe at KentRollins.com. Substitute chopped chipotle peppers and adobo sauce (from can) and sugar to taste.
Mesquite seasoning available at KentRollins.com. Substitute salt, ancho chile powder and smoked paprika, to taste. 

*Sweet Bacon Deviled Eggs *

*Ingredients*

3 slices bacon cooked and finely chopped
8 large  eggs
2 ½ tablespoons mayonnaise
2 ½ tablespoons sweet relish
3 tablespoon yellow mustard
3 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
3 teaspoons minced garlic
1 ½ tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
Chili powder  for sprinkling
*Instructions*

Fill a medium saucepan halfway with water and bring to a boil. Carefully add the eggs and boil for at least 10 minutes. Remove the eggs and place in ice water to cool.
Gently crack and peel off the shells of the eggs.  Reserve 2 eggs and cut the remaining in half lengthwise.
Spoon the yolks into a small mixing bowl. Crumbled the reserved 2 eggs in with the yolks. Gently mash with a fork.
Stir in the mayonnaise, the relish, mustard, Worcestershire sauce garlic and honey. Mix in the salt and pepper. Sample the mixture and adjust any ingredients to taste, if desired.
Spoon or pipe the yolk mixture into the egg whites. Cover and refrigerate for about 30 minutes or until chilled. Sprinkle with chili powder and serve.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 10, 2020)

Sounds good, but I’m not into fake cowboys.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 10, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Sounds good, but I’m not into fake cowboys.



Its called entertainment.  I get a kick out of him and tried several of his recipes.  Most pretty good.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 10, 2020)

he has been running a chuck wagon for many years I doubt he is fake. and yes he can cook!!!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2020)

Those al sound great!! I don’t think I’ve ever had a deviled egg I didn’t like


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 10, 2020)

desertlites said:


> he has been running a chuck wagon for many years I doubt he is fake. and yes he can cook!!!!!


I could never fry catfish very good until I used his method.  Now comes out great every time!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah he's a good dude . Like to watch him do his thing , but never tried any recipes . I struggled with my cast iron stuff until I followed how he does his . I would say the man knows his stuff .


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 10, 2020)

I've seen plenty of cowboys hop around like a bunny rabbit, but not when making deviled eggs. Hehehheee.  I like his videos, with a grain of salt.


----------

